# Pet food stamps



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/m/blogEntry?id=18590763

Yay for this!


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

Our nation is 16 Trillion in debt, how is this going to help anything but enable people to be more lazy and depend on the government for more hand outs.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

The whole world money system is a Fiat system. It used to be based on gold. Now all the world economies are based on the US Dollar. Every time anyone has used this system it has collapsed. This will collapse. Probably soon. Watch the 3 Zeigeist movies for a good explanation of why the world is in big big trouble. We are all spinning out of control.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Hurray for individuals helping out those in need!!! This belongs in the hands of a private non profit where it is now. It has absolutely no business being funded by my tax dollars.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

dandmtritt said:


> Our nation is 16 Trillion in debt, how is this going to help anything but enable people to be more lazy and depend on the government for more hand outs.


This is privately funded. I think in that regard it's a great thing, but I hope Uncle Sam keeps his hands off of it.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm just glad that the animals get a break. They are often left on the back burner. Kudos to the people who had the hearts to get together and start this.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Pffffffftttttttt. If you can't afford to feed them, to take care of them, to get them fixed because BELIEVE ME, your dog isn't as cute to me as it is to you. Especially when I'm scraping it's surprises off the bottom of my shoes. In my yard. And your catprints aren't cute on my windshield. They need a free spaying and neutering program first. Let's solve the problem before we throw money at it. There's a novel idea.

Ok, I'm off the rant. For now.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

There are many privately funded spay and neuter programs as well. We have three locally. But even if a pet is spayed and neutered what does that have to do with people who are willing to help buy food for pets of owners who are in need? Should they go hungry? Be left to stray? Turned into a shelter for others to care for? I don't see how the complaint fits the subject of the post.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, fair enough. I don't know where you are from, but where I live, there isn't even a humane shelter in this county. There are so many people like my brother, whom I love dearly, that have a great dog, Sarah. They can find the money to have Sarah fixed, but won't. So poor Sarah will have a life destined to have one litter after another until she dies from complications from a birth. And giving pet foodstamps to people that live under the radar like that, that can do better but don't, and don't take responsibility for their pets is just crazy. Let's fix the problem of unwanted pets first, like the 7 pups that Sarah has now that they can't give away. I guess I'm trying to say that if you can't afford to completely take care of a pet, food, medical and all, then don't do it. As long as they can depend on others, they will.


----------



## kevinlee (Mar 12, 2013)

This is a helpful project! There are, obviously, many welfare advantages one can receive if an individual can't look after themselves or is in a difficult spot, but they are not much help if one has a pet to look after. However, there is a program that is offering pet-food stamps, kind of.


----------

